# Thermometer's on clearance



## roadrunr (Aug 8, 2008)

if anybody's looking for a few decent digitals, lowes has them on clearance right now. regularly $15 bucks, on sale for $3.97 brand is accurite...i bought myself 4...lol


----------



## ronp (Aug 8, 2008)

Good find, thanks for sharing. I'll check it out tommorow. Thanks.


----------



## guvna (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice! i've been looking for a few more.
thanks,
guv


----------



## jocosa (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the tip...  can't seem to have too many of these.  Guess we're shopping at Lowes today!


----------



## cbucher (Aug 8, 2008)

May have to run around the corner myself.


----------



## camocook (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks,gonna check it out in a little while.


----------



## twistertail (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW, thanks.  I just saw those the other day and they were marked down to $15 from $19.99, and I almost bought one then but thought I would wait and see if they go down anymore.


----------



## big e (Aug 8, 2008)

The website is showing 14.97. I'll have to hit the store and see what I can find. I just bought one, but I'm sure that my wife would agree that i need at least two more.


----------



## solar (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you mean $13.97 ? 

Wow, for $4 a piece I'll clean out Lowe's of them and have all my Christmas shopping done. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have to head there today anyways to get some hardware to mount my new bling bling wheels to my SnP.


----------



## graybeard (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello, do these display the actual temps?


----------



## solar (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, and you can set the finished temp alarm which is nice, it beeps when your meat hits your preset finished temp. Some have a clock and timer too.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 8, 2008)

Must be a store thing or regional thing I've called three Lowe's and the two that had that thermo both had them at $14.97


----------



## raypeel (Aug 8, 2008)

Just came from our Lowes and they were $4.97.  Picked up 3.


----------



## cbucher (Aug 8, 2008)

the lowes here had them for 6.74 so I picked up 4 of them.


----------



## solar (Aug 8, 2008)

Just at Lowe's and no sale, must be a regional thing, I would've grabbed 3 or 4 myself.  I did get the hardware I needed to replace those tiny circles of plastic they call wheels on my smoker with some bling bling wheels.


----------



## jfoust (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's a link to the thermometer on lowes.com. Should be able to punch in your zip code and see if there are any in stock and how much they're going for...

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...8GT&lpage=none

Of course this may not be 100% correct, but Lowes.com is pretty good about showing your local price on things once you feed it your ZIP. Dunno about clearance, though.

EDIT - the .com is showing $10.48 and in stock for me at the Newnan, GA store.


----------



## biggiesize (Aug 8, 2008)

I just bought out my Lowes, may have to go to the one across town and get all their's too


----------



## solar (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the link, it showed that it's not offered in my area, at least I know.


----------



## biggiesize (Aug 8, 2008)

3.74 in dayton,oh


----------



## meatballtn (Aug 8, 2008)

They don't sell em at my store!


----------



## kariandy (Aug 8, 2008)

12.92 in Georgia.


----------



## kariandy (Aug 8, 2008)

Weird.  Using the Lowes link above I determied that the price of this thermometer varies from 15.99 to 5.99 in the various Lowes around atlanta.  i guess i will drive across town to get one at 5.99.


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 8, 2008)

FYI.... Not sold in the Canton or Westland locations per the link provided.


----------



## ronp (Aug 8, 2008)

Only 1 store had it at 10 + dollars, so I stopped at Wal Mart and got this for 11 instead of 14, any good? 





If not, i'll just take it back.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## daboys (Aug 9, 2008)

I've got 3 of these. Really like them. If you use 2 bases and probes and 1 reciever, it will read both temps. Saves on batteries on the other reciever. I use i for the meat and 1 probe for smoker temps.


----------



## ronp (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. Just got it open and was wondering how I would set this up for just monotoring the smoker temps? Many more options than my Taylors, bit confusing, but most things can be first off.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## daboys (Aug 9, 2008)

For the smoker temps I just keep it on beef and raise the temps up to 270 or what ever you want. That way if I get a spike the alarm will go off.


----------



## ronp (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow another quick reply, thanks again. I shoulda figered that out, duh.


----------



## daboys (Aug 9, 2008)

No problem, 1 other thing, don't let the probes touch the grills. That's why I have a 3rd one. I was taking it out of the meat, it was a little hot, and I dropped it. It reads 325 all the time now. So now the reciever works as a stop watch now to let me know how long I have had stuff on and when to put other things on.


----------



## ronp (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, that's what is so great about this site, everyone helps one another to learn better.

I flipped ya some points for the quck help.


----------



## daboys (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks ron


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 9, 2008)

So everyone knows...

When I checked the link it showed the Lowes 5 minutes from my house didn't carry them. I called the store and gave them the item number and they said they had 6 for $5.99. I went to the store and told them the store in Chicago, (where the originator of this post is located) had them for $3.97 and they matched that price. I bought 5 of them.

To the person in Dayton, OH could you give us the phone # to your Lowes so other people can use that store for a reference to get the price of $3.74.

Hope everyone is able to scoop them up. I got 5!

Regardless of what the computer says, call the store.


----------



## seboke (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link JF.  Saved me a trip for disappointment, cause I was setting my alarm to head to lowes first thing in the morning!


----------



## seboke (Aug 9, 2008)

And thanks to you BCFishMan, now I'll go there anyway!


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 9, 2008)

I have 2 of these myself. It has a el cheapo lcd flashlight built in that comes in handy every now n then but the only thing I don't like is the display has no backlight. If you'r pullin an all nighter you'll need a light to read it or take it inside with ya. With both bases on, each reciever will flip back and forth and read both temps. I leave a reciever out at the pit and bring one inside. Pretty handy. One thing to look out for is the batteries can get out of alignment and the base may drop out (green light off is a clue ;) ) If it does just pop off the cover and make sure they're fully seated in their slots. So far these have been fine little units. Looks like I'll be looking for Lowes in Peoria tomorrow though. It's always great to have backups. And at that price it's a no brainer. :)


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

Found out that the Pinellas Park store has them, *Thanks BC Fishman 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*the rest in the area doesn't from what I can see, so if you feel like making the drive over the bridge Saturday afternoon, I'm smoking some salmon in the area. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Oh and I have beer..........


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 9, 2008)

Wanted to bump this up to the top for anyone that may have not seen it.

Happy with the 5 I picked up.


----------



## goobi99 (Aug 9, 2008)

i just got 3 for $5.99 ea at the store in oakland park .  sweeeet


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 10, 2008)

$5.99 in Sedalia, MO.  I picked up 6 of them.  I'll probably use them, but if not, that's a pretty cheap probe replacement for the ones I already had.

Thanks to RoadRunr and all for posting!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 10, 2008)

Great informational post!!! I just called the Lowes on my way home from work and they had 4 that they've put on hold for me. Can't beat the price and will send two to my brother for his new smoker ...


----------



## kariandy (Aug 10, 2008)

Finally got 4 at 5.97.  They were priced at 12.92 so I had to convince the manager to match the price from another Atlanta store.   Good deal!


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 16, 2008)

Is this the same thermometer or one that's good? It's on sale for $8.23 at a Lowe's nearby. See the link below.

http://images.lowes.com/product/072397/072397006484.jpg


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 16, 2008)

just got 2 yesterday for 3.70 a piece woulda got more but thats all they had


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 16, 2008)

looks about like the ones i got with some minor differences


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2008)

I checked all the stores around me and none of them had any 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but congrats to those that found them nice score


----------



## taterdavid (Aug 22, 2008)

i found 2 at 2 different lowes around pittsburgh.they were both in the outdoor thermo area not the grilling area.you guys might try looking there if ya didn't.


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 22, 2008)

I bought all five the lowes here had a couple weeks ago. Stopped by the other day and they had 8 more of them in. No price tag on them though. When I checked online it said they didn't have any. Called the store and they said they had six of them. Used it for the first time last night and it worked perfectly.


----------

